# Dream betta?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

What would be your dream betta?
Mine would be a lot like the crowntail in my avatar. I love crowntails, and having one that's a mix of black and that perfect shade of blue would be amazing. 
I also love marbles, especially black and white ones. That's why I'm so excited that my Jalen seems to be marbling. :3
What about you guys?


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

My dream betta would be a black monster halfmoon plakat..lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I dunno if I have a 'dream betta' per-say....I did back in the day though xD
I had a dream of creating a line of MG, very dark bodied, yellow finned CTs and calling them 'Sunflowers' in memory of my late Shih-tzu who passed away a couple of years ago(around the time I was really getting into fish and bettas, which helped dealing with the lose of my closest companion). 
Perhaps one day I'll get to that...

At the moment, I'm just on the look out for anything that catches my eye; mainly fish that fit the names of certian characters.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm too new to bettas to have a dream betta!! So far, Lakitu has been it. Very spunky, active and flares at everything to show his colors. I never had a betta who flared so frequently. My old bettas always were lazy and didn't do much. Even the one I had in a warm filtered tank :/


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

My dream betta would be a blue fish, with white fins. : D


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

all the betta i currently have are my dream betta <3 

other than that, i really love delta tails, and would love having one of those. o:
i also really love white betta and purple betta.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I am becoming a greater fan of marbles. Just because they are so interesting to watch change. I really love red bettas. Some day I will probably get a bright red crowntail. If there was a red/white marble I would be in heaven!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Definitely a dragon veil-tail male. Really hard to find, but oh-so beautiful <3 I'd also love to have a crowntail-plakat male, a double-tail female, a double veil-tail male, and a gold halfmoon male =)


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't really have a dream betta. I go out looking for a specific betta color or tail type usually, and find one that just grabs my heart. When i got my first boy, Stitch, I was looking for a dark one, and he just looked at me and said "Take me home!" Same with Magico. Opale came home when I was looking for a lighter colored betta, and I was hoping to find a pretty DT too. Not only was he both light and a DT, but he's a dragonscale too <3 Fleur I just got today, and I was looking for a pink male. I couldn't leave her though, she was so pitiful and determined floating in the top of her cup. Her color's darkening already, and I actually think she's pink <3


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Exactly this guy but in turquoise instead. I love his overall form aswell


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

trilobite said:


> Exactly this guy but in turquoise instead. I love his overall form aswell
> View attachment 35874


Oh my gosh. That guy is gorgeous.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I know right! I've made it my goal to find/breed one just like him one day


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Nicely patterned butterfly halfmoons are my dream bettas that I already have and have been able to reproduce. 

A dream betta of mine that does not exist yet would be a solid molly black betta with completely pink or red eyes.


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

my dream betta is a super blue full masked ct... i only saw 1 online by some thai breeder. but im workin on it i think i might have some in the next few months... hopefully


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would love to breed a line of black and white bettas. It's only a dream, of course. I don't think that I would have the time or skill to make a super nice line, but you never know. If I did, I would call the line Moo Juice. :3


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

you should try... i use too breed bettas but i stopped for a while when i moved. im starting again right now got a few hundered baby fishes.
i workin on a line right now like the pic on your avatar. metalic full mask red x MG. hopefully in the second gen i could have fishes like your avatar


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

If I found a fish like my avatar, I would buy it in a heartbeat. I woulldn't care how expensive it was. :3


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Moo juice! I like it.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

If I ever became a serious breeder, I would give all of my lines silly names.  Like, if I decided to make a line of bright orange bettas, I would call it Orange You Glad I Didn't Say Banana?, after that lame knock-knock joke lol. XD


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd love a dragon, preferably some kind of blue or turquoise if they have those lol, I'm still new and don't know what exactly is available


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd love to breed a line of fish like my new HM....I love his colouring sooooo much! He's my dream betta. 

If my parents ever let me breed, he will definatly be the father.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

my dream betta - http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1315063201

i mean hes not perfect but i kinda like it, i luv that face! and those fins! and those colurs! wish wish wish i could get him to south africa!


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous, both of them! :O


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

A purple and orange salamander. Kinda like this











also


krelda said:


> I'd love a dragon, preferably some kind of blue or turquoise if they have those lol, I'm still new and don't know what exactly is available


I think those are available...my Petsmart dragon is a light blue with white


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my dream betta was always a Double Tail. i didn't care what kind, or how perfect he or she was, i just wanted a DT. now, i have two!  my beloved Spy and Heavy. i love them so much! <3

otherwise, i want a blue cambodian, or a purple cambodian, female. i've seen them, but they seem to be VERY rare.


----------

